Ask HN: How much time do you spend online? - user321
======
m1k3r420
I think most people are connected 100% of the day with the use of smart phones
and constant push notifications etc

Being on the these days doesn't have to mean sitting in front of a keyboard.

------
lsiunsuex
(Web developer) (1 day job, 1 startup, sometimes freelance) 15 hours ish - 6am
to 9pm / day during the week. Weekend another 4-6 hours / day

